# Mail Server möchte ein Zertifikat (Outlook)



## boterfreak (16. Mai 2013)

Schönen Guten Tag,

solange geht die Test Phase dem ende zu und bald wird auf mein System die Kunden rübergezogen, und geht dann ins Produktive. Jetzt habe ich folgendes Problem noch Sobald ich die Mail Eingerichtet habe in Outlook per POP Bekomme ich beim Abrufen der Emails folgende Meldung.


> Von dem Server, mit dem Sie verbunden sind, wird ein Sicherheitszertifikat verwendet das nicht überprüft werden kann.
> der Zielprinzipalname ist falsch
> Zertifikat anzeigen
> Möchten Sie diesen Server weiterhin verwenden?


Wie kann ich es einstellen das die meldung nicht mehr aufpopt immer ? Habe es installiert nach dem Tutorial Der Perfekte Server ISPConfig Ubuntu LTS


----------



## Till (16. Mai 2013)

Du musst das selbstsignierte ssl Zertifikat gegen ein offiziell zertifiziertes austauschen. Das geht z.B. so:

Securing Your ISPConfig 3 Installation With A Free Class1 SSL Certificate From StartSSL | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials


----------



## boterfreak (30. Aug. 2013)

Entschulige die verspätete meldung.

Habe es jetzt mal nach dem Tutorial durchgeführt, die Mail Adressen die auf der Domain 1 liege, dort liegt auch die Subdomain vom Zertifikat dort kommt jetzt eine Zertifikat abfrage mehr. Leider auf den E-Mail Adressen von den Domains 2-xxx kommt leider noch eine abfrage. Wie kann ich das Zertifikat für jede Domain gültig machen ? Bzw. zur verfügung stellen​


----------



## Till (30. Aug. 2013)

Das Zertifikat ist für alle Domains gültig. D verbindest Dich ja mit dem Hostnamen des Servers und für diesen Hostnamen muss das ssl cert gültig sein.


----------

